

The 6502 in “The Terminator” - r11t
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=64

======
tvon
Sadly no

    
    
      * UGLY FUCKING HACK TO WORK AROUND SKYNET RETARDATION
    

lines...

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting that it's the same processor in Bender from Futurama.

~~~
dangoldin
David Cohen writes about the choice of Bender's processor:
<http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/may09/8849>

------
kqr2
Actually, a lot of the major software from nibble magazine is still
downloadable:

<http://www.nibblemagazine.com/nibble_disks.htm>

------
kirubakaran
This brings back all the sweet memories of my first computer Apple //c (which
had a 65 _C_ 02) and the innumerable hours spent typing code into it from
inCider magazine and learning from it.

AskHN : Accidentally got some dust in my eye. What do I do?

~~~
dcminter
One of the early Make magazines mentioned a modern Apple II kit. Perhaps a fun
side project? Assuming I'm not mis-remembering I'll fish out the reference and
post it later.

~~~
dcminter
Ok, I found the article (issue 3) but I'm slightly off in my recollection:
it's for an Apple 1.
<http://www.brielcomputers.com/wik/index.php?title=Replica_1>

------
Batsu
Reminds of this lil' snippit from Stargate SG-1. The Daily WTF did a bit on it
a while back.

[http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Stargate-Code-of-the-
Replica...](http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Stargate-Code-of-the-
Replicators.aspx)

------
gustavo_duarte
Terminator is available via streaming on Netflix by the way, in case anybody
wants to watch it right away. I know I will :P

